# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Windows-10 upgrade

## Pete_UK

I took the plunge and upgraded to Windows-10 last week. All seems fine, and it certainly seems a lot quicker accessing this and other internet sites (I had been thinking of getting a new PC to replace the 6-yr old one that I'm currently using, as it had been running quite slowly).

One thing that is bothering me, though, is that after I turn the PC on I get a message box titled TWCU with the message "Failed to load the library file". I usually just close this and carry on, but what does it relate to? Am I missing out on some important feature? Should I click OK on the message box and it will install that library file for me? What does TWCU stand for, and what does it do? ...

Any comments will be much appreciated.

Pete

----------


## TMS

TP-Link Wireless Configuration Utility ... Google TWCU

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/w...72e1567?auth=1

Regards, TMS

----------


## xladept

As I've said before - the upgrade blew me off - Biff advised "wait 'til 11 - I've got an ASUS and it just didn't work :Frown:

----------


## humdingaling

the running quicker is probably due to "fresh" install rather than windows 10

----------


## Pete_UK

Thanks Trevor - that's it. It seems to work okay, even though I just close the message box.

Thanks all for your contributions.

Pete

----------


## TMS

You're welcome. Thanks for the rep.   :Smilie: 

Just bought a new laptop. Not sure yet if it has 8.1 or 10. Probably still won't jump in with 10, given the choice  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ Pete
Just quick info Pete… a couple of threads on this one from a few months back when Windows 10 was first out., 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...dows-10-a.html
http://www.excelforum.com/microsoft-...0-upgrade.html

The general or average opinion was it was “bad” back then. That was at the first “Beta” or wotever you call it stage..But maybe now it is better.
I am still put off by the German Government  Warning which said Don’t do the “quick” ( which members here still reported back then as sometimes talking days!! ) Default Instillation , or else Google then after does so much spying on you that it is illegal in Germany to use it due to the Data Protection laws here!
So you should always take the long instillation option and check or uncheck things carefully !!
http://www.excelforum.com/microsoft-...ml#post4158105


 Alan
Germany
Lots of old XP  ; a few Vistas ;  1 Windows 7 ; and still nervous about upgrading to Windows 10

----------

